# How many weeks pregnant, if baby is due November 21st?



## Lanes07 (Apr 14, 2010)

My friend is pregnant and been told she's due November 21st, so how many weeks pregnant is she today? How do you work it out?


----------



## lapis (Aug 15, 2008)

february 28th would be the day she conceived. so she is almost 7 weeks

i just went to a due date calendar thing online and plugged in a few days at the end of feb from her day of O not the firs day of af, until I got a november 21st due date... not sure if that's perfectly accurate but pretty close.... also did they tell her it was due nov 21 based on her last period or based on when she actually Oed... i mean if she Oed late and they did it from her last period those dates would be a little different.

congrats to you friend!


----------



## MoOnFiReGlOw (Feb 23, 2009)

Assuming they went by her last menstrual period I think she would be around 8 weeks or so along


----------



## BathrobeGoddess (Nov 19, 2001)

moved from ttc.


----------



## ~adorkable~ (Nov 7, 2007)

here is a great webpage that helps you figure out due date and reverse figure out conception dates. it also tells you when each trimester start, i neat thing when you are working out how you might feel during certain times of the year when pregnant.

http://www.tryingtoconceive.com/eddc.htm


----------

